# Looking for friends



## DeaninMexico (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My name is Dean, 29 years old from London England. I've been living and working in the Guadalajara/Zapopan area for 2 years now, but all the friends I have here are recently married, have left the country or starting to settle down with kids, so no one i can really sit around and have a beer with! (and I dont like taking over my girlfriends life, and really want to meet more new people to hang out with)

I just stumbled on this forum today, seems great, with lots of good advice that I could have done with all this time!

My spanish is ok, but should be better for 2 years I guess, I am interested in learning, and am seeking courses where I can enroll within a group of people rather than 1:1's, only thing is work gets in the way.

If there is anyone around, or if a group of you on this forum ever meet up let me know, would be great to meet some new people.

I love the Mexican culture, LOVE the weather, and am always looking to learn more about this wonderful city.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Dean.
I'm sure that some of the expats in Guadalajara will come to your rescue. Those of us on the shores of Lake Chapala are retired and consider 'work' a true four letter word. You have our sympathy, in that regard, but we pat you on the back for choosing your location wisely.


----------



## DeaninMexico (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum, Dean.
> I'm sure that some of the expats in Guadalajara will come to your rescue. Those of us on the shores of Lake Chapala are retired and consider 'work' a true four letter word. You have our sympathy, in that regard, but we pat you on the back for choosing your location wisely.



Thanks RV! Ive visited Chapala its beautiful there, very peaceful, we took the boat out to the island, drank Vampiros in Bamboo shoots! It's a fantastic place, maybe the location I will end up retiring too


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Dean,

Welcome to the forum.. you must have arrived in GDL around the same time as I did 2 yrs ago (I'm originally from London). I don't have many ex-pat friends here (nearly all are mexican), so it would be good to meet up for a beer one of these days.

Saludos


----------



## DeaninMexico (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey,

I am not too sure how to send messages on this thing, I live around el Tiangues del sol, if you know where that is (GDL/ZAPOPAN area is huge), please feel free to drop me a message with an email or phone number or something, if you know anywhere that sells Redstripe me and you will be best pal's! ... its only got to be shipped from a few miles away and I cant find it anywhere!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will soon have PM priveliges, Dean. As for Red Stripe; I remember that from my sailing days but now I'm a fan of ***** Modelo or Indio.


----------



## DeaninMexico (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will soon have PM priveliges, Dean. As for Red Stripe; I remember that from my sailing days but now I'm a fan of ***** Modelo or Indio.


ahh right, I didnt realise you dont get PM priveliges straight away, .. So you're a fan of the dark beer! I havent been drinking too much since ive got here which is shameful for a Londoner, but tend to have Modelo, or Corona, to be honest most Mexican beers are fantastic quality, the majority seem to be brewed by the same company Moctezuma


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent. There's a MEXPAT meeting coming up next thursday in Colonia Lafayette, GDL if anyone else is interested in meeting up.

saludos


----------

